# Possibly Milfoil?



## Fortunefaded (Jun 27, 2009)

Howdy

New here and looking for identification of this plant (See photos) as its the only plant from my LFS that my goldfish doesn't destroy within 24 hours.

Looking for ID so I can care for the plant as currently it lasts 3 months before dying.










Current set up: 3-4 inch common goldfish
55ltr/12 gallon hex tank, 
Fluval 3 canister filter (550ltr/h)
Heater (50watts, i think...can't remember -g-), tank temp 20c
Zero aquarium lighting
Tank is on a table between 2 windows in middle of room with over head room lights used from evening on wards
Aereation via disc bubblestone, 75lt/h, no hood.

I'm looking for tips to keep the plant from dying and ways of treating it, information on having multiple plants in a tank (i.e effect on fish, air, water quality), i'm very new to this.

Oh, the plant is rooted to bogwood.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You've got _Mayaca fluviatilis_!

See here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=255&category=genus&spec=Mayaca


----------

